# 2008 Server RC2 Network Share Slow access



## pleblo (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello all,

So i am a first time poster and still really new to servers.

My problem is with a very slow access time connecting to a 2008 server when you //servername/g$ it takes about 40-45seconds. When i disable the firewall this time goes down to 5-10 seconds. However i have noticed when you //serverip_address/g$ this is instant.

I have done plenty of searching for ways to fix this problem. There were many post that had to do with some registery editing. I did those with 2008 server not RC2 and it did not work. However after a colliege told me that RC2 fixed alot of issues my boss decided we should try this. I downloaded the newest copy and did all the windows updates. Crossed my fingers and without doing any changes but adding a user and allowing that user to have admin access to the share. I went to my xp machine and once again 40-45 seconds.

So finally i did some searching and came across a fix but it involves doing this fix on each client. This fix is diable webclient from the XP machine. http://www.mcmaster.ca/ctl/slwebclient.htm .When i did this the connection was instant even with the firewall on. I tested this on a Windows 7 machine too. However editing the client is not an option since the company i work for has over 20000 desktop pc's and 5000 laptops. Plus i really am not sure what the webclient does and if disabling it would be bad.

Can anyone give me any suggestions of what i could do?

Thanks,

Pleblo


----------

